# What types of photography are in Demand?



## vinski (Jun 8, 2009)

Curious to see what photography markets are in demand and which are saturated.


----------



## KmH (Jun 8, 2009)

All photography markets are booming......if you've got the right images and sound business practices.

Portrait and Wedding shooters I know are prospering. Commercial shooters I know are prospering. The only market I know of that is iffy is the Art Print market, but it's always that way, feast or famine.

I also know photographers that don't have a lot of business sense that are struggeling. Nothing new there.

Being successful as a photographer is more about how you run your business, than how good your images are.


----------



## skieur (Jun 8, 2009)

Public Relations/Advertising is booming too, particularly related to web sites, organizations, and businesses in the roughly 1 to 10 million value range that are looking to expand.

skieur


----------



## henkelphoto (Jun 9, 2009)

Not all photo markets are booming. At least not still--the photojournalism genre is a dying breed, unless you know video.


----------



## skieur (Jun 16, 2009)

henkelphoto said:


> Not all photo markets are booming. At least not still--the photojournalism genre is a dying breed, unless you know video.



The photo market has changed somewhat in that strictly taking pictures is at the low end.  It has now progressed into digital  products mixing text, photos, and other design elements even for weddings.  In the corporate sector, writing, scripting, and design also go along with the photography.  Print materials may have to be designed to go with photo package as well.
I didn't think when I started out, that I would ever be presenting to large audiences using complex mixes of still, animation, and video that I produced.

skieur


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jun 16, 2009)

Porn is always in demand.

At least that's what I've heard...

:er:


----------



## guitarkid (Jun 16, 2009)

From what I have heard, and seen, and am involved with, in this economy, most areas are not doing well. I know a lot of people shooting for their own studios or other studios and it's very rough out there. This goes for photo, video, DJ, everyone... I'm talking about weddings. And mostly, it's saturated. People go to best buy, buy a camera and BOOM, they have a biz. Not nearly as many people were doing this in the 80's and 90's until digital came along.  What we have is an over-saturated market of photographers in hard times.


----------



## adamwilliamking (Jun 18, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> Porn is always in demand.
> 
> At least that's what I've heard...
> 
> :er:


 

+ 1


----------



## Omitinibu (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it really depends on your area.. but for the most part there is a little bit of everything in demand just gotta know how to apply yourself and advertise right


----------

